# Sourdough crock?



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 14, 2012)

I am looking for a ceramic/porcelain crock with a lid. I have seen a couple on ebay, but the seller only ships to the US. Anyone have any idea where a guy can look? King Arthur flour sells one, I like the wire bailer idea...


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 14, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I am looking for a ceramic/porcelain crock with a lid. I have seen a couple on ebay, but the seller only ships to the US. Anyone have any idea where a guy can look? King Arthur flour sells one, I like the wire bailer idea...



talk to Tom (tgraypots) I'm sure he could make you one.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 14, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> talk to Tom (tgraypots) I'm sure he could make you one.



working on the bear thing, didn't forget


----------



## obtuse (Jun 14, 2012)

King Arthur sells one and I think they ship to Canada


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 14, 2012)

obtuse said:


> King Arthur sells one and I think they ship to Canada


Yep
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/king-arthur-stoneware-crock


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 14, 2012)

They make ceramic crocks for composting. That might work.

-AJ


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 14, 2012)

Huh? Composting?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 14, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Huh? Composting?



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009JDIL0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Look up your neighborhood potter and have one made.
I used the KA one for a couple years before getting one made that was a little bigger.
My KA has a really annoying rim that gets all gunked up constantly, the pictured one doesn't have this. Perhaps they realized it was a crap design, mine is about 6-7 years old, so it may be different now.
Anyhow, it will likely cost about the same to commission one as to order that one from KA.
I think just under 1.5L is a good size, YMMV of course, but it's a starting point.

Also, if you're looking up prefab stuff.... Pickling crock is a good search term for getting results with lids.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 15, 2012)

For sourdough starters I've always used one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Oggi-Jumbo-Stainless-Kitchen-Canister/dp/B000BH5IYA/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1339766464&sr=1-1

Or it's ceramic equivalent: http://www.amazon.com/Oggi-8307-Ceramic-Airtight-Canister/dp/B00858GGA2/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1339766464&sr=1-2

And yes, mine is pet themed. 

-AJ


----------



## birdeye (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been under the impression that metal containers are not good for storing sour and wet foods, but I could be wrong.

That ceramic one is tempting though... As if I didn't have enough crap already.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 15, 2012)

I just use the big nancy's yogurt containers


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a couple old canning jars with glass lids abandoned since the 40's or 50's. Bought some new rings to replace the old ones. Found the old jars in an old homestead in the middle of nowhere, and rescued a few.


----------

